# What is safe to uncheck in MsConfig services in XP



## palaiyot

I want my XP to run fast and i wish to close all the running services at startup, i only use my machine to connect to the internet, play online games and lan games, so what services do i need to uncheck in msconfig?


----------



## lubo4444

It all depends on what you have installed on your computer.  But mostly you should disable programs that are checking for updates.  They slow your pc a bit.  The only update program that i would keep is the Windows Update one.


----------



## johnb35

palaiyot said:


> I want my XP to run fast and i wish to close all the running services at startup, i only use my machine to connect to the internet, play online games and lan games, so what services do i need to uncheck in msconfig?



Post a hijackthis log as it will show what is running at bootup.  That way we can determine what is safe to shut down.  Run hijacthis like this.

Hello, please download and post a log with *HiJackThis*.

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## skiverus

I think it's safe to you to uncheck thoes programs that you know and you dont use at the startup of the computer. Anyway, MSConfig don't put essential software there so it's hard you can get big problems if you uncheck something


----------



## johnb35

Well, technically yes you can.  Your antivirus starts up and if you disable that then there could be a high possibility that you will get infected.  A third party firewall would also be another program that you wouldn't want to disable.  So what you said is not entirely true.


----------



## lubo4444

If you are not sure what to uncheck post HiJackThis log like Johnb35 said because you might uncheck something that's important and it can cause your computer to run unstable.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

OK.There are 3 places from where you can remove EVERYTHING YOU DO NOT NEED:

1. If you are using Windows XP or newer,(and even some older OS then XP),go on this location:

C:\Documents and Settings\YourUserAccount\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\

From that location remove EVERYTHING you do not need.For example...you can remove ALL programs that you do not use,but are raising on Windows startup.BE SURE NOT TO REMOVE YOUR NETWORK PROGRAM WHICH IS NEEDED TO BE ABLE TO GO ON THE INTERNET AND SOME PROGRAMS THAT ARE PROTECTING YOUR COMPUTER FROM VIRUSES!!!


2. Open the Registry Editor by writing "regedit" in the RUN program or by going into the WINDOWS folder and open the file called "regedit.exe".On the left side inside of that Registry Editor program there is going to be a small tree which contains few HKEY values.Now go on the following location inside of that registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\

Inside of that "Run" registry section you have many string values.So here take a look at everything you do not need and delete it by going right click on it and then "Delete" and when it asks you if you are sure that you want to delete that registry value,click "Yes".

NOTE: BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WILL DELETE BECAUSE IF YOU DELETE SOMETHING WRONG,YOU CAN DESTROY YOUR OPERATING SYSTEM!!!!!!!!DO THIS ONLY IF YOU ARE 100% SURE THAT YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!!!!!


3. The third way is of course the System Configuration Utility or so called MSCONFIG.From the "Startup" tab uncheck ALL the programs that you do not use.BE SURE THAT YOU DO NOT UNCHECK THE DRIVERS!!!


You can also turn off the automatic updates from the System Properties on the "Automatic Updates" tab...Trust me you don't need this unless you want your computer to always have the newest updates what is a bad idea because sometimes it can destroy your OS by installing bunch of unneccessary crap.
RECOMMENDATION: Install ONLY THOSE updates that you need.Do NOT intall the updates that you don't need!!!

Also turn off the automatic updates check and automatic updates installation on ALL your programs.
RECOMMENDATION: Update your programs ONLY if you need to or if the updated version has some features that you need and the old version doesn't have them!!!


After all this,execute the DISK CHECKING process and then defragment your HDD.After that clean up all invalid registry by using the program called "Eusing Free Registry Cleaner 2.0" or newer version...


After you have done all this,your computer will work much faster unless your hardware is 100 years old.



lubo4444 said:


> ...you might uncheck something that's important and it can cause your computer to run unstable.



Exactly!


----------



## skiverus

johnb35 said:


> Well, technically yes you can.  Your antivirus starts up and if you disable that then there could be a high possibility that you will get infected.  A third party firewall would also be another program that you wouldn't want to disable.  So what you said is not entirely true.



Well i think he knows what antivirus and firewall he has.


----------



## johnb35

skiverus said:


> Anyway, MSConfig don't put essential software there so it's hard you can get big problems if you uncheck something



But according to that statement you made.  You are basically saying that there is no important software in msconfig, when actually there is.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> But according to that statement you made.  You are basically saying that there is no important software in msconfig, when actually there is.



I agree with you...


----------

